# [firefox] taille des polices du menu

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

j'ai récemment abandonné mon crt 17 pouces pour un lcd 22 pouces.

Seulement voila, la résolution est passée de 1024x768 à 1680x1050, c'est très bien mais les polices des menus de firefox restent très petites malgré mes multiples manipulations de switch2.

J'ai également essayé de trifouiller le about:config, sans succès.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur ^^

----------

## Akkenar

Je crois que les menus eux même de firefox ne dépendent pas du about:config, mais bel et bien de la configuration de GTK (même sous KDE). 

Si j'étais toi je regarderai soit depuis Gnome le thème GTK soit depuis KDE le thème QT ! Cependant depuis KDE il y a une subtilité : Firefox utilise de toute manière GTK, c'est à dire que changer le thème QT peut ne pas avoir d'incidence sur l'apparence de Firefox. Il faut pour cela soit changer la config du thème GTK installé (à la pogne ou avec ton outils préféré), soit appliquer avec un truc comme x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt le thème QT à GTK (plus propre...)

Voilà

----------

## zyprexa

Merci pour ta réponse rapide mais ...

Je n'ai pas été assez précis en fait, je n'utilise ni gnome ni kde, juste fluxbox et une pelletées d'outils (dont gtk-theme-switch).

Les autres programmes réagissent correctement : une fois que j'utilise switch2, ils adoptent instantanément la police que je leur ai demandé.

Tous sauf firefox.

C'est pour cette raison-là que j'ai fouillé ailleurs, il doit exister un autre moyen.

Enfin j'aimerais autant ne pas avoir à installer gnome-control-center et sa liste de dépendances longue comme le bras juste pour ca.

----------

## truc

ouais! ça m'interesserait également car ça me permettrait de résoudre le problème des menus noir sur fond noir, Bon, j'men sers pas trop des menus,mais desfois c'est quand même génant.

Je suis comme toi (rahhh, c'est pas méchant...  :Razz: ) je n'utilise pas gnome, et n'ai que switch pour changer le thème (et j'utilise d'ailleurs le thème xfce-dust que j'ai légèrement modifié pour avoir la barre de scroll bleue au lieu de noire sur noir (ce qui est un peu stupide mais bon...)

----------

## geekounet

À tout hasard, t'as vérifier que t'as bien gardé le même DPI ?  => xdpyinfo|grep resolution

Normalement il devrait être autour de 96x96 lors que c'est bien configuré.

----------

## zyprexa

@ geekounet : xdpyinfo me renvoie 100x100

@truc : si tu n'as pas encore essayé, installe le moteur murrine

```
 x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine

     Available versions:  0.41 0.51 0.52 0.53.1

     Homepage:            http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine.php

     Description:         Murrine GTK+2 Cairo Engine
```

Les thèmes sont splendides

----------

## truc

salut, merci, j'ai regardé les différents thèmes http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/themes.php

Mais il ne semble pas en avoir des sombres, y en a t'il d'autres qu'on ne voit pas sur cette page? (et des sombres?)

----------

## Untux

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> [...]les polices des menus de firefox restent très petites malgré mes multiples manipulations de switch2.[...]

 

Salut, c'est Akkenar qu'a raison :] Il faut utiliser gtk-chtheme (ou autre utilitaire de configuration gtk ?) qui permet de modifier la taille des polices pour le thème (GTK) utilisé. Le changement s'applique immédiatement à firefox sans avoir besoin de relancer.

----------

